# laute Lüfter bei Konsole

## Louisdor

Hi und frohe Weihnachten!

Mir ist jetzt seit einer Weile aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter im Rechner viel lauter sind, wenn der Rechner gestartet wurde und ich nicht X starte,

also, wenn ich auf der Konsole bleibe. Sobald ich mit startx X starte wird das Lüftergeräusch viel leiser. Das ist so auch jedes Mal reproduzierbar.

Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für mich dazu?

Kann man das irgendwie einstellen?

Zur Info: für X verwende ich nur compiz-fusion, kein KDE, kein Gnome, etc., falls das wichtig sein könnte.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## schachti

Welche Lüfter? Grafikkarte? CPU? Gehäuse? Was hast Du im Kernel bzgl. Power Management aktiviert, wie sieht ggf. der default governor aus etc.?

Ich könnte mir als eine mögliche Erklärung vorstellen, dass unter X kpowersave oder ein ähnliches Tool aktiv ist, so dass die CPU anschliessend bei wenig Last nicht mehr so viel Abwärme produziert und der temperaturgeregelte CPU-Lüfter entsprechend runterregeln kann... Aber /dev/glaskugel ist leider noch immer defekt.

----------

## Louisdor

Der CPU Lüfter macht den Krach. Meine Grafikkarte ist es nicht, soweit ich das sehen kann. 

Ja, das kann wohl mit den Power Management Einstellungen zu tun haben, da habe ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. Das habe ich ja auch auf "ondemand" stehen.

Nur, unter X kann ich laufen lassen, was ich will, Videos, Musik, Kompilieren, Surfen, Gimp, etc. da ist der Geräuschpegel immer gleich leise.

```
alex@amd64x2 ~ $ less /usr/src/linux/.config | grep GOV

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

alex@amd64x2 ~ $ 
```

kpowersave oder sowas habe ich nicht, jedenfalls nicht selbst installiert (kann ja als Abhängigkeit mit installiert worden sein)

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Das fiel mir gerade noch so zum Thema ein ...

So siehts aus, wenn X läuft.

```
amd64x2 ~ # cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 1000 MHz - 2.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.60 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1000 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1000 MHz and 2.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1000 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 1000 MHz - 2.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.60 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1000 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1000 MHz and 2.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1000 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).
```

Dann stelle ich um:

```
amd64x2 ~ # cpufreq-set -g performance

```

```
amd64x2 ~ # cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 1000 MHz - 2.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.60 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1000 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1000 MHz and 2.60 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 2.60 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0 1

  hardware limits: 1000 MHz - 2.60 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.60 GHz, 2.40 GHz, 2.20 GHz, 2.00 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1000 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, userspace, powersave, ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1000 MHz and 2.60 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 2.60 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).
```

doch zu hören ist nichts. Der Lüfter bleibt leise.

Beende ich X, dann wird der Lüfter wieder laut.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Voidberg

Ganz sicher, dass es nicht die Grafikkarte ist?

Ist bei meinem Rechner das gleiche, nur das ich die

Grafikkarte (nividia 9600) als Laermquelle identifiziert

habe. Wenn ich dann X mit dem nividia Treiber starte

ist es wir normal ruhig. Mit nv denkt die Karte dann wieder,

dass sie nen Foen ist.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Voidberg wrote:*   

> Ganz sicher, dass es nicht die Grafikkarte ist?

 Nee, nicht wirklich, der Lüfter ist da irgendwie so zugebaut.

Habe eine XFX 8600GTS

 *Voidberg wrote:*   

> Ist bei meinem Rechner das gleiche, nur das ich die
> 
> Grafikkarte (nividia 9600) als Laermquelle identifiziert
> 
> habe. Wenn ich dann X mit dem nividia Treiber starte
> ...

 Genauso konnte ich das jetzt auch nachvollziehen.

Danke für den Tip!

Und, wie bekomme ich aber den Lüfter auf der Konsole leiser?

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Voidberg

Da kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, ich hab

das bisher ignoriert und schnell X gestartet.

----------

## Vortex375

Servus.

Ich habe das Tool zwar selbst noch nicht verwendet, aber nvclock sollte eine Funktion zur Steuerung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit beinhalten, wie hier beschrieben.

Nvclock bietet auch ein Kommandozielen-Interface, kann also (denke ich) ohne X verwendet werden. Das Tool selbst ist in portage.

Übrigens: Warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich "OT" und im Diskussionsforum? Ist doch ne stinknormale Support-Frage, die sich auch auf den Einsatz von Gentoo (bzw. Linux) bezieht.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Übrigens: Warum ist dieser Thread eigentlich "OT" und im Diskussionsforum? Ist doch ne stinknormale Support-Frage, die sich auch auf den Einsatz von Gentoo (bzw. Linux) bezieht.

 

Moved from Diskussionsforum to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## forrestfunk81

also ich hab hier zur graka lüftersteuerung seit Jahren nvclock und dazu ein script ausm gentoo wiki am laufen. funktioniert tadellos (egal ob mit oder ohne X)

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Und, wie bekomme ich aber den Lüfter auf der Konsole leiser? 

 

Mach ma: # lsmod Was steht da?

Was passiert nach

# modprobe nvidia

Sebastian

----------

